# Getting An amazing Photo Like this portrait ?



## Kira92 (Feb 15, 2012)

*

Hello Everyone, I'm still new here, 
But Hoping i'll no longer be a noob member, 

I don't know if this is the right section for it, 

But I need to ask this question ! I've been looking for an answer a long time ago 


Getting a Photo like this, what will it take ? 

**
[deleted picture] 0 by Kira!


This is a piece from one of my favorite photographers, it's not mine 


But I still can't achieve these results ? 

Which time of the day ? and how can I add this dramatic lighting of the sun ? 

This is taken with 50mm , but how can it be really sharp and have good colors like this  ? 

I tried  but still not getting these kind of results , and calm Sun effect ? *


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

First, follow the forum rules about posting work that isn't yours. (i.e., you don't post it)

Second, I don't see this as 'an amazing portrait'.  I see it as a well exposed and composed candid snapshot.


----------



## MReid (Feb 15, 2012)

Sun behind the subject, F2.8. Expose for the face. Shoot late evening, natural light. He is quite a ways from the background.
Pretty basic shot.
In processing probably needed a black level adjustment, this type of shot tends to wash out a bit.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree with Sparky... 100%!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I agree with Sparky... 100%!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 15, 2012)

There isn't anything special really done there. The sun is where it is and the photographer used it. Positioning of the subject is important. Exposing properly for the subject is REALLY important. The sun will do the rest.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2012)

Long lens, wide open, lens hood.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 15, 2012)

Same way you get to Broadway: Practice.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I agree with Sparky... 100%!




Yup.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Same way you get to Broadway: Practice.



I thought it was Carnegie Hall......


----------



## Crollo (Feb 15, 2012)

_*YOU IDIOT WHY WOULD YOU POST A PICTURE THAT ISNT YOURS OMG BAN HIM!11111!11!!!!!*_

I'd advise against posting pictures that aren't yours, we had somebody post a harmless thread a while back where some extremely anal retentive members slammed him despite him posting in big bold letters that the pictures were not his, so it will happen.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are the TPF rules/regs - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ



> * Your IP address is recorded with each post, so that in the event of a major infraction of TPF rules, your address(es) will be banned as well as your ISP contacted.
> 
> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.



Each member can decide on their own if they want to honor the copyrights of other photographers, or not, and/or play by TPF's rules/regs, or not.


----------



## Kira92 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm sorry Guys =\ 
I didn't know I wasn't supposed to put pictures, 
His name is mentioned on the picture, and I did not steal this from him =\ 

I'm still a beginner but didn't expect that much aggressive feedback. 
I deleted the picture, and I'm sorry for disturbance :S 

thanks anyway for those who helped out


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 16, 2012)

He gets the point, that happens a lot.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jake337 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't see a link to see what you were referring to, but here's a link to some fantastic portraits for inspiration.


1x.com - Portrait


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 19, 2012)

I see you have a group of self important, self imposed experts (expert at thinking their experts) - who like to rail on new people for making mistakes, lets see - I'm sure they are the same individuals that correct peoples spelling and grammar on the forums, they like to humiliate to inflate their own flat dead egos - 

If this is the way it is around here I won't be here long, *shame on you ...!!!*


----------



## hartz (Feb 19, 2012)

Every forum have a culture of its own.

Part of what makes this one works, is because there are rules.

People who have been here a long time have seen things go awry and the culture that developed here, as a result of those experiences, are that old timers, exports and other invested folkes quickly and often harshly correct people who makes mistakes.

Live with it or go somewhere else.

Let me tell you though that this forum WORKS, no less because of the specific culture that exists here. - I've learned so much here!  I have not seen anything similar anywhere else!


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 19, 2012)

hartz said:


> Live with it or go somewhere else.



This is exactly the dismissive, self important attitude I'm addressing - If you love it and have learned so much why aren't you a contributor...?


----------



## hartz (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't tell whether I am or am not a contributor to whatever you refer to until I know what I'm am or am not, according to you, contributing towards.

Regardless I am still very much learning.  All I am saying is that the attitudes here, the personalities, the culture - is what makes this forum work.  And that may or may not work for you.


----------

